# Grouper Fishing - Anchored or Drifting?



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

I think the title says it all, what is the best (or preferred) method for bottom fishing for grouper? I prefer to drift when bottom fishing, especially in deeper water...


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

power drifting is the way to go out deep. Anchoring on a small rock or wreck is extremely dificult. Now if we are talking a bigger spot like the Edge, then anchoring is doable. I have not anchored in years...


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Drifting is the way that we do it if we are strictly grouper fishing as I feel it gives us a better opportunity to target larger grouper. 

We only anchor if we are mingo fishing or if I get tired of running the boat and want to fish some.


----------



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

Drifting is that way I have always done it!


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Does it help you catch bigger grouper just because you're not limited to the small are under the boat while anchored or is there another reason?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

With our limited success over the edge it has been about covering ground plus you get some good numbers that way as well.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Plus you can yank em out of the hole with the boat if needed...


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Drifting , grouper don't move around much (they will pop out if they see something tasty floating by) so you gotta take the bait to them. I end up picking stuff up on my bottom machine a bunch when I drift away from the wreck/reef. The fish aren't always in that exact spot.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

One vote for anchoring - especially when short handed - only on larger rocks - I find I can be a little more precise in setting the depth - getting bait close to the bottom but high enough so they can't rock you most of the time - Me and my crew get rocked more times drifting. My ideal fishing set-up is hooked up on a rock thats got mingo & scamp action, while Mr. Rod holder is soaking a live and/or butteryflied bait just the right distance over the bottom. I have gotten several big boys 1/2 hour or into a mingo bite. No grouper in 30 to 45 minutes - pickup and move.

If I had a bigger boat and more anglers - I would likely opt for holding up over a rock so I could hit more spots in day.

Lately my short handed set up (ust me and one other) has been running and gunning with speed jigs and electrics for mingos - If I get action - I throw the hook down and work em over.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Mullethead said:


> One vote for anchoring - especially when short handed - only on larger rocks - I find I can be a little more precise in setting the depth - getting bait close to the bottom but high enough so they can't rock you most of the time - Me and my crew get rocked more times drifting. My ideal fishing set-up is hooked up on a rock thats got mingo & scamp action, while Mr. Rod holder is soaking a live and/or butteryflied bait just the right distance over the bottom. I have gotten several big boys 1/2 hour or into a mingo bite. No grouper in 30 to 45 minutes - pickup and move.
> 
> If I had a bigger boat and more anglers - I would likely opt for holding up over a rock so I could hit more spots in day.
> 
> Lately my short handed set up (ust me and one other) has been running and gunning with speed jigs and electrics for mingos - If I get action - I throw the hook down and work em over.


This man knows how to put fish in the boat


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Mullethead said:


> One vote for anchoring - especially when short handed - only on larger rocks - I find I can be a little more precise in setting the depth - getting bait close to the bottom but high enough so they can't rock you most of the time - Me and my crew get rocked more times drifting. My ideal fishing set-up is hooked up on a rock thats got mingo & scamp action, while Mr. Rod holder is soaking a live and/or butteryflied bait just the right distance over the bottom. I have gotten several big boys 1/2 hour or into a mingo bite. No grouper in 30 to 45 minutes - pickup and move.
> 
> If I had a bigger boat and more anglers - I would likely opt for holding up over a rock so I could hit more spots in day.
> 
> Lately my short handed set up (ust me and one other) has been running and gunning with speed jigs and electrics for mingos - If I get action - I throw the hook down and work em over.


 The OLE Get'em Off The Bottom.

That is the same method I use. The biggest Grouper (60lb. Gag) to hit my deck was while anchored. The second biggest Grouper (42lb. Gag) was while drifting. So both methods will produce fish. I prefer to drift if we are strictly Grouper fishing.


----------



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

I like to drift unless the conditions are making it a real pain, bad wind/current direction, etc. Will anchor maybe once per trip over a big area - much more relaxing way to fish IMO and have just as much success that way.


----------

